# Spalted Hackberry



## NeilYeag (Nov 28, 2019)

These scales from Derek @BarnickCustomCalls :




 

ngycustoms: *Sprint*

This one in *Spalted Hackberry* (stabilized/dyed), green and black liners.

Custom CNC center pin. Paracord lanyard and custom lanyard bead.

Custom stainless steel epoxy pins / Stainless steel Lanyard tube
01 tool steel blade @ 59-60Hrc 3.0mm (1/8”) thickness 24-25 degree bevel.
Blade length approximately 95mm (3 3/4”)

Blade width approximately 42mm (1 5/8")
Overall length approximately 200mm (8”)

Weight approximately 220 grams (7.8 oz.)
Hand Made Water Buffalo Sheath with matching color linen thread stitching.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2019)

Neil, is there a function for the liners? Or are they just for eye candy?


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 29, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Neil, is there a function for the liners? Or are they just for eye candy?



Really for the most part they are just a design element.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Really for the most part they are just a design element.



That's what I figured. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2019)

Spectacular all around! Love the green! Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 30, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Spectacular all around! Love the green! Chuck



Yes the dye job and stabilizing on these were really good. Thanks to @BarnickCustomCalls . Derek.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey Neil Im glad you like the blanks. That knife turned out awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 11, 2020)

daaaaaaaang is that purrty. One of my fav pens is Spalted Hackberry. Who new 'rotting' wood would look so good.


----------

